# Let's settle this once and for all (approaches).



## chadison (Sep 10, 2020)

I've been a lurker on this site for a long time, and one thing I've never seen settled (besides height/frame/face/game debate) is approaches. I was watching a rollo tomassi/myron gaines podcast (yes COPE, I know) and Myron was talking about how the majority of your success with women is going to come from many failures (he's 6' 2" and ripped but 4.5-5psl and black and claims he gets rejected a TON, 1:10 ratio). Assuming most people aren't chad or chadlite, is this what a high tier normie/normie (me included) would have to do to have success? 
So: Should I be initiating or should the girl be? Does game matter as a normie and affect your chances? Should you give up if you're not chadlite since most women have so many options these days?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Sep 10, 2020)

approach if you get IOI's it's not that complicated
if you get no IOI's then you're ugly


----------



## ZygoPill (Sep 10, 2020)

16tyo said:


> approach if you get IOI's it's not that complicated
> if you get no IOI's then you're ugly


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 10, 2020)

How the fuck is he 4.5-5 PSL? Are we talking about the same nigga? The nigga I’m talking/thinking about is 4 PSL MAX .......


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 10, 2020)

Yeah dude I am thinking of the right guy. He’s legit average looking as fuck. 5 PSL my ass lmfao


----------



## chadison (Sep 10, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Yeah dude I am thinking of the right guy. He’s legit average looking as fuck. 5 PSL my ass lmfao


Myron gaines? He was in a recent vid with rollo. No way he's psl4, but he also isn't psl5+. I'd say 4.5, he's softmaxxed with a body halo.


----------



## ArabIncel (Sep 10, 2020)

chadison said:


> Myron gaines? He was in a recent vid with rollo. No way he's psl4, but he also isn't psl5+. I'd say 4.5, he's softmaxxed with a body halo.



Dude I’m rating his face. You realize PSL is just for rating face. This guys face is NOT above average. There is so much wrong with his face. He’s literally deadass has a SUPER average face.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 10, 2020)

You should open up smoothly so they dont activate defense mode. 
Its hard to just walk up and expect her to not be defensive. When there is nice excuse its okay. Like asking for lighter in front of the club


----------



## chadison (Sep 10, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Dude I’m rating his face. You realize PSL is just for rating face. This guys face is NOT above average. There is so much wrong with his face. He’s literally deadass has a SUPER average face.



Shit actually you right. The camera angle on the podcast I watched made his face look WAY better (damn frauder). He def is average, 4 at most.

If myron had a psl 5+ face he'd be a gigamogger. Cope harder to all the "frame and height is all that matters if they're both good".


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 11, 2020)

chadison said:


> I've been a lurker on this site for a long time, and one thing I've never seen settled (besides height/frame/face/game debate) is approaches. I was watching a rollo tomassi/myron gaines podcast (yes COPE, I know) and Myron was talking about how the majority of your success with women is going to come from many failures (he's 6' 2" and ripped but 4.5-5psl and black and claims he gets rejected a TON, 1:10 ratio). Assuming most people aren't chad or chadlite, is this what a high tier normie/normie (me included) would have to do to have success?
> So: Should I be initiating or should the girl be? Does game matter as a normie and affect your chances? Should you give up if you're not chadlite since most women have so many options these days?


Everyone who says don't approach unless you get an ioi/ let girl approach is an unironic fag who doesn't have the balls.... If you're sub human then yeah, but normies should approach.... It creates an opportunity... Girls don't have to approach and its much rarer... Plus you kinda take over control over your own life... Like how unmasculine is it to be waiting on wht girl says / does? Surely it's up to you? You're not waiting for permission... Plus many game guys like Tusk get rejected a lot.... I doubt they'd have much sex if they didn't create the opportunities... So don't listen to those guys... Or at least try it out yourself... If you like a girl go for it.. You never know. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 11, 2020)

chadison said:


> I've been a lurker on this site for a long time, and one thing I've never seen settled (besides height/frame/face/game debate) is approaches. I was watching a rollo tomassi/myron gaines podcast (yes COPE, I know) and Myron was talking about how the majority of your success with women is going to come from many failures (he's 6' 2" and ripped but 4.5-5psl and black and claims he gets rejected a TON, 1:10 ratio). Assuming most people aren't chad or chadlite, is this what a high tier normie/normie (me included) would have to do to have success?
> So: Should I be initiating or should the girl be? Does game matter as a normie and affect your chances? Should you give up if you're not chadlite since most women have so many options these days?


PS when approaching you stand out way more to the girl. Who's she going to remember, a pixel picture of random tinder guy or the guy who came up direct irl? I think nowadays tinder just makes cold approaching more important, since so many guys rely on online... 
Maybe you don't agree but most people should at least try it out for themselves so they get some feedback... That's what I'm aiming to do anyway.


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 11, 2020)

when you are gl you dont need to approach


----------



## tdawg (Sep 11, 2020)

Lagoon1214 said:


> Everyone who says don't approach unless you get an ioi/ let girl approach is an unironic fag who doesn't have the balls.... If you're sub human then yeah, but normies should approach.... It creates an opportunity... Girls don't have to approach and its much rarer... Plus you kinda take over control over your own life... Like how unmasculine is it to be waiting on wht girl says / does? Surely it's up to you? You're not waiting for permission... Plus many game guys like Tusk get rejected a lot.... I doubt they'd have much sex if they didn't create the opportunities... So don't listen to those guys... Or at least try it out yourself... If you like a girl go for it.. You never know. That's my opinion anyway.


its actually the other way around. we have the balls not to give a fuck unless we see an opportunity (ioi). not only this but the average normie cannot handle rejection well, maybe some of us will continue approaching after getting rejected 5 times in a row, but the average normie will give up within 3 consecutive failures.


----------



## tdawg (Sep 11, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> when you are gl you dont need to approach


*when you have high status you dont need to approach
fixed it for you


----------



## Over (Sep 11, 2020)

chadison said:


> I've been a lurker on this site for a long time, and one thing I've never seen settled (besides height/frame/face/game debate) is approaches. I was watching a rollo tomassi/myron gaines podcast (yes COPE, I know) and Myron was talking about how the majority of your success with women is going to come from many failures (he's 6' 2" and ripped but 4.5-5psl and black and claims he gets rejected a TON, 1:10 ratio). Assuming most people aren't chad or chadlite, is this what a high tier normie/normie (me included) would have to do to have success?
> So: Should I be initiating or should the girl be? Does game matter as a normie and affect your chances? Should you give up if you're not chadlite since most women have so many options these days?


If she ioi you = approach
If no iois = ur subhuman

If you never got approached in your life you're subhuman
If you never got IOIed in your life you're subsubsubsubhuman


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 11, 2020)

tdawg said:


> its actually the other way around. we have the balls not to give a fuck unless we see an opportunity (ioi). not only this but the average normie cannot handle rejection well, maybe some of us will continue approaching after getting rejected 5 times in a row, but the average normie will give up within 3 consecutive failures.


Sure - i get that. But think of all the women that rush past busy - they're not giving you an ioi bc they're thinking or didn't properly notice you. But if you did approach then maybe it would go well. You know what i mean? Bc you think she's cute, so you're seeing if she likes you or not. 

Obviously it's all down to you at end of day.


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Sep 11, 2020)

if you are sub 6 you shouldn’t be even thinking about approaching, unless you are fully looksmaxxed and gymmaxxed


----------



## chadison (Sep 11, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> if you are sub 6 you shouldn’t be even thinking about approaching, unless you are fully looksmaxxed and gymmaxxed


PSL or 6/10? I've been described as 6.5/10 by most people (realistically too), so psl ranges 4.5-5. I'm softmaxxed and nattymaxed in the gym, but I'm only 5' 11" in shoes.


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Sep 11, 2020)

chadison said:


> PSL or 6/10? I've been described as 6.5/10 by most people (realistically too), so psl ranges 4.5-5. I'm softmaxxed and nattymaxed in the gym, but I'm only 5' 11" in shoes.


Doesn’t matter, it’s hopeless anyways, 90% of men are incels in 2020, the top 10% are either the wealthiest betabuxxers, or chadlites and chads. Either way it’s over for you and for me, even if you aren’t an incel now, there is a certain point of permament oldceldom, point of no return, for me it was the age of 20.


----------

